# Brown flakes (possible scab?) on tail



## karma_ (Apr 23, 2012)

I was brushing my 11.5yr old boy today and noticed he has some sort of brown flakes on one spot of his upper tail. At first I thought it was maybe a scab, but i couldn't see any raw skin or superficial cut that would possibly explain it. Although, the skin does seem to be more easily seen on that spot than the rest of the tail. Does anyone have any idea what this could be?


----------



## Jaz_amy (Feb 6, 2021)

My German has the same thing. Not sure what it is either sadly.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Jaz_amy said:


> My German has the same thing. Not sure what it is either sadly.


possibly yeast.
especially if your dog is also a senior.
unfortunately this thread is over 4yrs old.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

I'm not sure what it is either but my dog has had it, although not as bad as that pic, and I've seen the same thing in the same spot on one of my boarders. 

I treated it successfully by weekly washing with Phytovet CK shampoo and spraying with Betagen spray in between daily.


----------

